

Improved user experience needed to save Symbian - GrandMasterBirt
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/07/improved-user-experience-needed-to-save-symbian.ars

======
GrandMasterBirt
The criticism to ars that I have is: Selling a rundown house is going to be an
uphill battle, even if the plumbing is the most amazing in the city.

It could be as much as hiring more front-end developers and having those
developers dictate how multitasking should work, etc.

